
Show HN: Open Big JSON Data in a Blink - Walterion
https://viewer.dadroit.com
======
Walterion
Dadroit is a tool that threats JSON as a Data format, not a plain text. It
provides you quick outline view with the help of tree representation of JSON
Data from root to last nodes. You can browse and query JSON like an enterprise
DBMS.

10X faster than VSCode in launch 9X less RAM usage than Sublime 21X faster
than NPP++ in search

Let me know what you think.

------
Walterion
Sample gif to show how it behaves compare to others:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/dadroit-json-
viewer](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/dadroit-json-viewer)

